# Let's make a GBAtemp game



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

So I had this crazy idea yesterday, make a game about gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know it sounds really random, I don't even know what type of game it's actually going to be, I am rather good at game coding as I've been doing that for 4 years or something like that.
Last thing I coded that was game-related was a maple story engine which I think was used in a game, I don't remember though it was two years ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So this is something like practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The game is going to be for the Computer.

I can't make the game on my own, I need someone to help me with the graphics.
Also Noobs don't post "can I be in the game?" 



Beware had some wicked ideas:


Spoiler: IRC chat log




[10:41]  Hello guys! 
[10:41]  hi 
[10:42]  wish it was longer though 
[10:42]  I had a weird idea yesterday... 
[10:43]  what 
[10:43]  mmhmm 
[10:44]  It'd be cool to make a game about GBAtemp, it would be totally random 
[10:44]  I can code it but I need ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[10:44]  whould i be about gbatemp or 4chan though? 
[10:44]  hmmm 
[10:45]  XD 
[10:45]  itd be about gbatemp NOT being 4chan 
[10:45]  XD 
[10:45]  but being 4chan due to its determination to NOT be like 4chan 
[10:46]  lol 
[10:46]  and in the end, accepting its fate as 4chan 
[10:46]  GBATemp.chan 
[10:46]  yes 
[10:46]  it cant be anything but 4chan 
[10:46]  GBATemp would be the main character 
[10:46]  even if you try it will end up being 4chan 
[10:46]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
[10:46]  and 4chan would be his "nemesis" 
[10:47]  but actually an ex-best friend or relative 
[10:47]  which would be a large twist about mid-way through the game 
[10:47]  which would lead GBATemp into a downward spiral as he feuds with his subconscious self 
[10:48]  or 4chan whould be the alter ego 
[10:48]  and as his Id takes over his Ego and Super-Ego, he joins 4chan in its diabolical deeds 
[10:48]  that would work too AntiFritz 
[10:48]  this is genius! 
[10:48]  solid gold! 
[10:48]  do it! 
[10:48]  do it now, Noitora! 
[10:48]  NOW! 
[10:48]  hmm wait 
[10:49]  is it gbatemp or eof 
[10:49]  D_D I need someone to help me with the graphics 
[10:49]  heh 
[10:49]  ask around 4chan 
[10:49]  thatd just be hilarious 
[10:50]  ooo 
[10:51]  you could have l 3 different endings 
[10:51]  where one of the three wins 
[10:51]  hehe'\ 
[10:51]  the Id would be 4chan 
[10:51]  Ego would be GBATemp.net 
[10:51]  rofl 
[10:51]  and Super Ego would be... 
[10:51]  Costello? 
[10:51]  i dunno, NDS-Scene? 
[10:51]  LULZ Noitora 
[10:52]  or the gbatemp server 
[10:52]  maybe Urza?



Current tempers in the game:


Spoiler



1.TEMPY
2.War
3.Playallday
4.Law
5.Minox_IX
6.Toni Plutonij
7.miruki
8.da_head
9.Ferrariman
10.xalphax
11.psycoblaster
12.p1ngpong
13.Dj-Biscuit
14.tinymonkeyt
15.Vulpes Abnocto
16.Wildwon
17.Raestloz
18.Bonemonkey
+All teh mods and supervisors
(If I forgot anyone tell me)


That's all, post your ideas or whatever now


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 10, 2008)

I still think you should make it in assembler...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> I still think you should make it in assembler...


I can't do that >_>


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 10, 2008)

What kind o' game?? O.o

RPG?? 

Why don't we make an RPG based on GBATemp's history? 

SO GBATemp here will be th protagonist, he's been in the gery area between dark and light, after a few events he threw his dark side (ROM hosting) and became a pure white protagonist

And then he lives happily ever after


----------



## War (Nov 10, 2008)

I wanna be a recurring boss in the game, whose gender you never find out :]


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I wanna be a recurring boss in the game, whose gender you never find out :]








 I know your gender.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 10, 2008)

=O




=O



Tell me!
Gimme!
Tell me!
Gimme!


----------



## Beware (Nov 10, 2008)

She is a large black man.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2008)

Who will be the troll?


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 10, 2008)

Is this going to be a homebrew game for the DS?


----------



## Beware (Nov 10, 2008)

It had better be!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 10, 2008)

The mods/staff would all need to be bosses. With perhaps unlockable bosses like p1ngp0ng.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 10, 2008)

The merchant who sells item should be playallday. So grinding is a must to buy weak items.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

If anybody wants to check...There has already been made a small flash game for one compo!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/365695


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a homebrew game for the DS?


The game is going to be for the Computer, I'm not that good at coding games for the DS.


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

I remember doing a similar thing for another forum, but I scrapped the project after I left (It was a pretty horrible ROM site, a load of other members left so I also went).

I second the idea of playallday being the in-game merchant that sells at a high price and buys at a low price.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I remember doing a similar thing for another forum, but I scrapped the project after I left (It was a pretty horrible ROM site, a load of other members left so I also went).
> 
> I second the idea of playallday being the in-game merchant that sells at a high price and buys at a low price.


Agreed playallday's gonna be a merchant but what type of game is it going to be? You guys decide.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the idea of RPG!!


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I like the idea of RPG!!



Me too.

Maybe an Action/jRPG hybrid of some sort?


Also, playallday would be all like "Okay, I SOLD it to you for FIVE HUNDRED gold, but now it's only worth TWENTY gold! I can get one for FIFTEEN gold at most from [Here] and it's guaranteed to work!"


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I like the idea of RPG!!


Same thing here, and I think Toni Plutonij should lead a gang of punks somewhere in the game.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of a radioactive force hideout or something along these lines


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 10, 2008)

Let's make this a Half-Life 2 Mod xD


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A subchapter titled

"The Tales of Toni Plutonij."

You have to save a village from a ruthless gang of punks led by none other than Toni Plutonij! But it turns out that in the end, all Toni wants is some love and decides to reform to become a *mod*el citizen. He then takes upon the job of protecting the village from any other punks that might try and raid it.

Oh, and then he turns the village into a secret base for the Radioactive Force.


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

Well if you're going to have Toni Plutonij and the Radioactive force in the game, then you'll need me as his sneaky enemy


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

I just saw {M}artin lurking this thread.

inb4 "Game needs more Metal Gear" or "Make it Metal Gear Solid style".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually love all this suggestions.....I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -ed all the time while reading!!

I guess I might be some radioactive punk with mohawk, and I like idea of actually turning out nice and helpful!!
And we sure need Minox_IX as sneaky archenemy!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder who's gonna help me with the graphics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could draw some sprites but I'm not that good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

I could do some backgrounds and stuff like that, but I'm not good with pixel graphic.....I'm pretty good with realistic stuff though!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I could do some backgrounds and stuff like that, but I'm not good with pixel graphic.....I'm pretty good with realistic stuff though!!


I know you're good with that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A good pixel artist is needed here though


----------



## Minox (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd be willing to help, but I'm not sure in what way. I'm not too good at pixel graphics or anything like that, but I still want to help in any way I can.

I could try to make the sprites for myself as a character though.


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't .TakaM meant to be pretty good at that stuff? Might want to try asking him.

I mean, I could possibly try and help but I haven't done much in terms of pixel art for over a year.


----------



## miruki (Nov 10, 2008)

Nhh... I want it to be a dating sim and to get back to the gbatemp/4chan idea, gbatemp is the hero of the game and there are different nailabledateable girls and 4chan is the main girl of course...


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 10, 2008)

Aw, making it into a homebrew game would be awesome. I'm sure there are plently of good DS coders here.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

miruki said:
			
		

> Nhh... I want it to be a dating sim and to get back to the gbatemp/4chan idea, gbatemp is the hero of the game and there are different nailabledateable girls and 4chan is the main girl of course...


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> and the  game included hot lesbian scenes and the such.


+1


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> miruki said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nhh... I want it to be a dating sim and to get back to the gbatemp/4chan idea, gbatemp is the hero of the game and there are different nailabledateable girls and 4chan is the main girl of course...


----------



## miruki (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohh hot yuri dating sim would be fine with me too :>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> and the  game included hot lesbian scenes and the such.


Now we have some grounds to start with the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really digging the RPG idea...and .TakaM is fantastic with the pixel art..
Well, if you're planning on something like pixel characters but realistic background, or something along such lines, you can always count on me!!

And I think that we could try to get some members (if this turns out to be real and serious), and start coding it for the NDS!!
I know that Heran Bago could help with the music probably..


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Also Noobs don't post "can I be in the game?"


can i be in the game?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome kinda!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 10, 2008)

if it features lolcats, why not?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And I think that we could try to get some members (if this turns out to be real and serious), and start coding it for the NDS!!


If you want it to be a DS game, you should look for an other coder, as I said before I'm only good with computer games.


----------



## miruki (Nov 10, 2008)

I want stat-raising love. ;__; 

If you don't add it to this game you have to make me another game, besides the one we're going to make anyways, where I can has some stat-raising love! STAT-RAISING IS SO ADDICTING! ;___;


----------



## Law (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I be in it?

Please?

No? Damn ;_;.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 10, 2008)

I want p1ngpong to be in it.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, 2 games for you it is (My poor hands all those lines of code...)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've seen it, I usually always read all thread trough before replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not good at coding, so I don't really know how it works, but I'm guessing it would be impossible to make PC version, but at the same time porting it to the NDS?!

And Miruki....we could easily add "love feature" in the game, where main hero has to find a girl and marry it, or simply fall in love!!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 10, 2008)

Can I be a car dealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can code a little with PaLib but I'm not that good and the game would be kinda bad


----------



## xalphax (Nov 10, 2008)

can i be in it?

can i, can i, can i?

puuuurrrrrleeeeaaaseee!!!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GBAtemp, a soapy Harvest Moon


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> can i be in it?
> 
> can i, can i, can i?
> 
> puuuurrrrrleeeeaaaseee!!!


Sure, welcome.(I am not going to say kinda again.)


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 thx so much.
i'll try to help in any way i can. though i can't program or do graphics for my life >.> (so yeah i'm useless lol) but anythin else! i'm there.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Can I be a car dealer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also instead of RPG we can make the game like GTA, the 2D ones though but I can code those fake 3D buildings.


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 11, 2008)

I think the main characters should be the GBATemp mascots. Also it should be like GTA and GBATemp would be your workplace where you get missions from the "Boss". "Kill the Noobs at ______ in 10 minutes, before they get away!" Something liek that.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL put Toni Plutonij into it! He'll be the Radioactive...uhh...Radioactive Master Badass Dude!!


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, yes. The Radioactive Force would serve well as a gang. It would roxorz.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

Let the radioactive force be the main enemy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the objective is to hunt all of them down. (Toni can be one of the bosses)
and I'll be an APC


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah... psycoblaster, you ARE an official enemy...(grr..)


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

noitora will have a hard time coding an artificial intelligence


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure you can probably find some kind of ai sdk or something on the net.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished the textbox, auto line breaks work fine but I want to make it look a little more prettier...back to work.
Textbox preview
Feedback nao! >_>


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

make it support nftr fonts so we can do vwf


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> make it support nftr fonts so we can do vwf


>_> No need for a vwf, the next character is displayed just after the previous one with no spacing.
Also I'll code the AI.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

you will code the AI from scratch?!
I'll see how you go.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you will code the AI from scratch?!
> I'll see how you go.


Do you think I won't make it?
ha we'll see.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

I really think you won't make it.
It took me forever just to code a simple AI in TI BASIC (even though I forgot by now)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I really think you won't make it.
> It took me forever just to code a simple AI in TI BASIC (even though I forgot by now)


It's not my fault if you can't code a simple AI in Basic >_>


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

If I can't, you can't


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> If I can't, you can't


Leave GBAtemp forever if I manage to pull it off, or else I'll leave, how about that?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 11, 2008)

D: you want me gone?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> D: you want me gone?


You said I can't do it.
Of course not I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.(in a friendly manner)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, can anyone make an overhead Tempy out of this:


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 11, 2008)

what does Tempy's head look like from above?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> what does Tempy's head look like from above?


I have no idea...
Here:


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Lol if you do this you will be a legend my friend!

I wish I could help but Im really no good at pixel graphics or coding or anything unfortunately.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lol if you do this you will be a legend my friend!
> 
> I wish I could help but Im really no good at pixel graphics or coding or anything unfortunately.


p1ngpong, do you want to be in the game?
I found a site with some good cars sprites: http://azz.gouranga.com/carmanager/cars.shtml?page=113


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to put me in that would be awesome, but im not going to ask to be put in it, its your creation!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I should be a really rubbish first boss thats really weak and throws malfunctioning DS-X's at you that explode!


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I be please in?

maybe like some sort of super duper pwnsome edible power-up
or whatever you place you want me, if I'm in.

Edit: Edible with milk because there's no cookies/biscuits without some milk


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

Dj-Biscuit said:
			
		

> Can I be please in?


Sure, welcome.

NEW AWESOME SCREENSHOTS!!1!


Spoiler























I'm adding new cars as we speak.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Lmao this games gona be epic!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lmao this games gona be epic!


Wait until you see some action screenshots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't give a demo yet because the framerate is really slow, I will optimize my code and I will release a demo sometime soon.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to be working really fast, impressive!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 11, 2008)

:3 thats really cool!
if you need help, and can teach someone how to do that job in a few mins
call me up!

p.s. can i be a..uh.. a HOOKER?
lol jk. gbatemp cant have hookers..
ill be an angelic messenger that gives the main character a 10000000+ boost in his..
ermm..attack. yeah, attack.


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 11, 2008)

as a sidekick pl0x


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Noitora, this is shaping up, it looks like it's going to turn out cool!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

can I be in it?? If you don't want to it's fine, but it would be awesome


----------



## Rowan (Nov 11, 2008)

can i be some guy that shows people which way it it to teh toilet


----------



## Legobot (Nov 11, 2008)

It looks like it's gta before it went 3d. what is the purpose/plot/idea for this game? and what format is it going to run on?


----------



## saxamo (Nov 11, 2008)

can i be a chicken in it


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 11, 2008)

nice! So it's going to be a Gta sort of game? how do you know who is who name tags?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

Guys guys, I can't add everyone!
I'll only add people I know.
So think before asking.
Tinyt, you're in the game.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be an unlockable APC using a cheat code


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 12, 2008)

^LOL, makesure its freeroaming and lots of awsome side quests plzkaythnx


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Can I be the random person who always changes the posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> Can I be the random person who always changes the posters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome psycoblaster!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 12, 2008)

what? I don't get it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 12, 2008)

Dood, I didn't have a lot of faith in this concept from the beginning, but if you're really going through with it, I'll gladly be a low-level reoccurring enemy that self-destructs when you take too long to kill it.  
If my doods can go up in little mushroom clouds, that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 12, 2008)

i wanna be a cheat


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dood, I didn't have a lot of faith in this concept from the beginning, but if you're really going through with it, I'll gladly be a low-level reoccurring enemy that self-destructs when you take too long to kill it.
> If my doods can go up in little mushroom clouds, that's just icing on the cake.


I only add people I know in the game, sorry.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 12, 2008)

so am I in ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What are you using to code this?





 Blitz Basic?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I only add people I know in the game, sorry.



*nod* Well,.... Alright then. No offense taken. I guess it's just time that you get to know me. 
I'm not yet particularly notable in this community, because I'm rather new, here. 
Give me a little time, and I guarantee you'll see my name around the forum.

......

Is it my name that makes me so forgettable?


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Guys guys, I can't add everyone!
> I'll only add people I know.
> So think before asking.
> Tinyt, you're in the game.



You know me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah well,  This might turn out fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I think It'd be nice to change the gta graphics into something "original" (sometime)...


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 12, 2008)

is it going to work on R4? 

my guess is no. *sigh*

You gona do Credits?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> is it going to work on R4?
> 
> my guess is no. *sigh*


Have you seen any computer games working in the DS?


----------



## Sstew (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you pretend you know me, So I can be in it


----------



## Beige (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems that there is some irony due here.
One of the old forums I was a part of (dead now) had a card game.  It was more humorous magic cards than anything, but I thought of creating a card game here based on GBATemp members.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't knew this topic has gone so far, I wish I kept track of this :sigh:

I'm read the whole thread right now....

Also, can I get in the game?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Sorry but I can't.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured as much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good Luck with the game,


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

At last, finished reading the whole thread

So, Noitora, do you have some kind of story concept yet?


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 12, 2008)

Do you know me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cuase, I want to be a big green demon. Ingame.

Oh, are there things you need help with?
I can do a little pixelart thingies, and some programming.. (don't know what language you are doing it in though, I'll read the topic to figure that out)


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

i can help with story line and such noitora, cuz as i mentioned previously, i can't do shit graphics wise.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 12, 2008)

a zombie game please!!
where the mods and admins are zombies and you can use different cool weapons (beacons).
think how cool it would be! using a chainsaw to saw costello in half (with blood filling up the screen and coming out from the speaker)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gud luck with the project!! *charging the chainsaw*


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, just skimmed through this. I love doing pixel art lol. I can design some characters if you'd like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, i'd like to be a character if possible.

Actually, it'd be funny if Toni and I would be like the two assistants in Mother 3. The ones that have the jokes, one smacks the other and they bow, one after another with the drum beats. Know who i mean?

Anyhoo, yea, I'm in for art, and i'm in for a character (if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: Another idea as well, what about hacking a current rom, either NDS, NES, SNES and completely change a current RPG over. I know its been done tons before, but really, if we'd change over LoZ for NES, it'd save lots of programming time, and the engine is ready to go. Oooooo or River City Ransom. It could be Tempers City Random (or something). Just a thought


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> i can help with story line and such noitora, cuz as i mentioned previously, i can't do shit graphics wise.


may I know if you have a story in progress atm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing this is gonna be wild


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hey, just skimmed through this. I love doing pixel art lol. I can design some characters if you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll PM you if I need any help with the graphics also welcome in the game wild and wabsta.
I haven't done much things today, other than making the game compatible with the wiimote, that means the game can also be played with the wiimote, you just need a wiimote, a bluetooth device and a program I'll give you with the release of the game.

Edit: Welcome WildWon.


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol of course i don't have a story in mind. i don't spend my free time thinkin about gbatempers, especially in a fantasy setting lol. i said i would be willin to *help*


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Any help with the story is welcome, I haven't thought of anything


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Lemme sketch out some story ideas as well. I have a vivid (scary?) imagination at times. So don't be surprised if my "story idea" ends up more of a "Temper Fanfic" kinda thing. 


Hmm... Costy in a furry outfit with a young JPH wanting to "become a mod" and the hilarity ensues.

Wait... thats the fanfic. Yea, lemme jot down some game-story ideas >_>


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hmm... Costy in a furry outfit with a young JPH wanting to "become a mod" and the hilarity ensues.


LOL


----------



## TheStump (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, nice work so far Noitora.  Gotta give the man some praise for going through with the idea so far.
And i forgot about that game Toni Plutonij.  Thanks for reminding me of my first flash work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah Noitora if you start getting some more people on board i'd gladdly help with graphics.  Being wanting to make a GBAtemp game for ages but can't code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What is the storyline so far?
i rekon we could come up with something sweet.
This is my idea, what do ya rekon;
---------------------------------------------------
*Genre*:2D side scroller/metroidvania
*Story*:GBAtemp has been invaded by a virus (4chan maybe?).  Tempy (mascot) sets out through the site itself to track down and destroy the virus.
Members are helping tempy along the way.  Some members are even infected by the virus and need to be beatin in battle before they become their usual selfs, upon that they are then provide a powerup or something.

*Possible items/powerups*:
Banhammer
...can't think of any others atm.
---------------------------------------------------
Im imagining the stages to be areas like this post area itself.  Each level based off the site layout?
What do ya all rekon? 

Also these ideas spring from two really awesome games;
*Cave Story*, PC
*Ufouria*, NES
_i really suggest anyone who likes these type games (2D side scroller/Metroidvania) to try Ufouria on the NES.  Its like Mario/Metroid and Megaman all mixed into one._


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm the stump has sum interesting ideas..and the bosses could be different levels of staff. starin with mods, then global, etc.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 12, 2008)

There should be a developers room like in ffiv. And in there are the people who contributed ideas, like me XD.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

*Genre*: top down RPG ala old Final Fantasy/Chrono Trigger style

*Story*: You’re an unnamed person (put your name in at the start of the game), just arriving at the GBATemple (the name of the city where the game takes place).  There is already a large crew of shifty eye’d officials in control of various sections of the city. The sections of the city: De Essence, Wee World, Off Tropics and the extremely dangerous Edge Of The Fray. Most places are kept in check by “bosses” (mods) and you need to win them over (beat the hell out of em) in order to work your way to the top of the food chain of the GBATemple.

*Progression via Items*: After beating certain Mod-Bosses, you receive a trophy from them (flash cards mebbe?) that'll upgrade your abilities.

*Weapons*: i agree with the BanHammer, but there can also be a Troll-Poll (+2 str against trolls) and a MonkeyBone (used to confuse and mystify enemies)


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> *Genre*: top down RPG ala old Final Fantasy/Chrono Trigger style
> 
> *Story*: You’re an unnamed person (put your name in at the start of the game), just arriving at the GBATemple (the name of the city where the game takes place).  There is already a large crew of shifty eye’d officials in control of various sections of the city. The sections of the city: De Essence, Wee World, Off Tropics and the extremely dangerous Edge Of The Fray. Most places are kept in check by “bosses” (mods) and you need to win them over (beat the hell out of em) in order to work your way to the top of the food chain of the GBATemple.
> 
> ...


agree 100%
and for the flashkarts, we can work our way up. startin with r4, and finishin with cyclo lol.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> agree 100%
> and for the flashkarts, we can work our way up. startin with r4, and finishin with cyclo lol.



I was thinkin the first "boss" is p1ngp0ng and after pown'in his ass, you get your first "trophy" The DS-Excellence... and very worn and bah-ro-ken card.

EDIT: Side Note-

Once December hits, i can really get into some art creation for this. We're hitting our "busy season" at work, it runs the length of November, but December is dead, and i'll be sitting behind a monitor with the Adobe CS3 collection, and nuffin to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So once we settle on some of the basics (style of play, art direction, etc) i can start putting together some basic character concepts (read: shitty art) and i'll bury myself with this.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ahh... a gta style game, wonder what kind of story can we make out of this (I'm willing to help too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I already have some kind of wild imagination, but that's that, scrambled tiny parts of a story

And, as I stated, I wanna help in story line and such too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S:
a line o dialog I've come up with:

Tempy: wassup dawg?
dawg(can be some kind of creature, depending of how you see a "dawg" is): Oooo my man tempy, how ya been?
Tempy: usual, any news?
dawg: yeah, 'ver 'eard of "radio"? (You know where this is going)
Tempy: 'course I do! Dumb*** you asked me to bring you one! here!
dawg: O.o ah' forget 'bout that, this beer here's some serious s#it bro!
Tempy: yeah,yeah,yeah, whatever, what's with radio?
dawg: not radio, dude, radioactive!
Tempy:The hell? You said radio!
dawg: did I? Oh f##k this beer is some serious s#it bro!
Tempy: Okay, put that down, what's with radioactive?
dawg: I heard here's some serious s#it club like that 'round these parts
Tempy: fo' real?
dawg: fo' real! 
Tempy: RadioActive Club?
dawg: Yeah! Ya'know, nuclear batteries, nuclear soda, nuclear underwears...
Tempyunderwears...?)
dawg: ... nuclear cars, nuclear bikes, nuclear bombs, nuclear phones, even nuclear beers!
Tempy: What did you say?
dawg: nuclear beers, what? You want some too? 
Tempy: no,no,no, did you say nuclear bombs?
dawg: 'sup with that? 
Tempy: BOMBS?
dawg: yeah, good for mankind they say
Tempy: You outta your mind??
dawg: nah, in fact.....
Tempy: That radio club must be
dawg: radioactive
Tempy ...radioactive club must be some bastards gathering or some s#itty plans! We gotta get outta here!
dawg: but dude....
Tempy: what? You wanna spend your time here with some lowly bastards? well, I'm not! I better......
xxxx: better what?
Tempy: I... better.....
dawg: I was 'boutta tell you the boss is here, I'm about to ask you to join, but the boss is here, so ya...
boss: you said somethin' punk?
Tempy: Nah.. hehehe.... that's.... that's just my other personality..... heheh.... pardon me, I'm about to go to my physician heh...
boss: where are you going?
Tempy: to my physician... heh....

.........................................................................

That's all, it's scrambled, and is not good....

But I can provide some stories should I have the concept!


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
well it depends if  staff should be the only bosses, or random members can be bosses as well. cuz i thought members assist the main character? or perhaps we can have a mix?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

maybe the members can be side-quest bosses?

Like say, a member of RadioActive force becomes a RadioActive boss?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

The game will include the radioactive force but it will not revolve around it, we don't want a game just for the radioactive force.
Also look at this: (The textbox is 'shopped because I'm recoding it from scratch, it will look like exactly like that)


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

I my mind, the main bosses (4 or 5? 1 per section - 4 sections, and 1 BIG boss... Costello with his UberMightyBanHammerOfDoooom®) would be mods, but there would be all kinds of random members and mods as side characters and mini bosses/enemies/allies etc etc. Helll, even my p1ngp0ng "boss" idea for getting the DS-Excellence wouldn't be a REAL boss. He'd be one with Boss Music, but one hit and he's down (but keeps popping up for different reasons).


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm.... so it's decided it's GTA style? Not RPG (since people kept saying bosses) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about it revolve around some mafia called Interwebz?

EDIT: Also, Noitora, that you over there?


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL am i the only one who read wat it said at the bottom of his screenshot?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

No, I read it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why playallday of all people?


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> No, I read it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=115089


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








a very good reason I say!

P.S: but, seriously, who's that guy at the screenshot? Is it Noitora? Or... is it Playallday himself?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> The game will include the radioactive force but it will not revolve around it, we don't want a game just for the radioactive force.
> Also look at this: (The textbox is 'shopped because I'm recoding it from scratch, it will look like exactly like that)



Lmao that message at the bottom from Toni!!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

I have nothing against Playallday, it was just for the fun of it


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

So, Noitora, how about that Interwebz mafia concept?


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> P.S: but, seriously, who's that guy at the screenshot? Is it Noitora? Or... is it Playallday himself?


You don't recognize Toni Plutonij?

Blasphemy!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

I never sen Toni Plutonij without Mohawk mind you

P.S: I have to admit, he's one handsome guy


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> So, Noitora, how about that Interwebz mafia concept?


Ahh...dunno D:(You're in the game)


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

lol, well I can't try to get some storylines without a concept, which needs your apporval (you're the one who will code the story, or... will the story follow what you will code?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Make the story and I'll put it in the game.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm..... hey, da_head, wildwon, how about that Interwebz mafia? Internet is full of stuff, whatever we put in, it'll all fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you guys think?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Hmmm..... hey, da_head, wildwon, how about that Interwebz mafia? Internet is full of stuff, whatever we put in, it'll all fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need to figger out a single genre and run with it. After that (and the main story is done and playable), we can see about expanding it to add in different games/genres. But for now, its tough to just start and finish one basic story before side-quests are put in.

EDIT: OMGOMGOMG

There can be a shop with a moogle in it named Narin. For a high price, he can sell you a single-use cheat (unlimited health for 15 minutes etc etc) Yes?


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i agree. a basic story line first, then we can wry about side quests. lol awesome idea with Narin


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 12, 2008)

"Good job tempy, you just squished playallday."

*ROFLMMFAO*

tempy's wanted level drops to 0 and he gets a ticker-tape parade.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

The genre is set, action-adventure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gta style that's why I came up with Interwebz mafia

Also, with that concept we can put everything in, Interwebz is a large piece of solid mafia, got their hands on evrythin', and our little hero can push them away from evrythin' that's lots of quests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and can be added anytime like Crisis Core, Shinra got their hands on almost everythin and they come up with lots of quests (well, not really, only renamed is all)

Oh, and that Narin shop is 100% true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking about which, Noitora, will this feature inventory too? GTA series don't provide us with inventory =(


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> EDIT: OMGOMGOMG
> 
> There can be a shop with a moogle in it named Narin. For a high price, he can sell you a single-use cheat (unlimited health for 15 minutes etc etc) Yes?


Yup, even though 15 mins sounds too much


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanna be in it!

Are you going to make this stupid (windows only) or multiplatform (fun for linux too!)

can I help in any major way? or minor.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I wanna be in it!
> 
> Are you going to make this stupid (windows only) or multiplatform (fun for linux too!)
> 
> can I help in any major way? or minor.




you can port the game too linux when it is done


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

How about we have Costello giving out missions undercover?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I wanna be in it!
> 
> Are you going to make this stupid (windows only) or multiplatform (fun for linux too!)
> 
> can I help in any major way? or minor.


Sorry Antoligy I add only people I know, I've said that more than 10 times already.


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say a minute at most, tbh.

Edit:

Better idea. Instead of buying them for a high price, you have to trade Kupo Nuts for the single use cheat code.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, a minute sounds good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many characters do you think you have in there now?

You should add some random n00bs as generic enemies!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Why not invincibility for 45 secs? that would work better than 1 minute of unlimited health


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Hehe my idea for Narin was just a quick example. Also, it HAS been set that it'll be a GTA style game? Thats cool, i just didn't think i read full confirmation on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm gonna start some basic character graphics. Are we doing this 8- or 16-bit style? i.e. pixelated looking members/mods?

Also - As for generic enemies, noobs, trolls, leechers, beggars and 4chans should definitely be the generics.

EDIT: Ok people, don't focus on spesifics at this point. Time of cheats doesn't matter right now. We need very basic ideas to get this beast moving.  As soon as we have full confirmation of genre, we can work on broad story-line. (if thats been confirmed, sorry, as i stated above, i don't remember seeing confirmation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hehe my idea for Narin was just a quick example. Also, it HAS been set that it'll be a GTA style game? Thats cool, i just didn't think i read full confirmation on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The characters can be whatever as long as they're topdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't animate them, the walking animation is done by coding.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> The characters can be whatever as long as they're topdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we talking full-on top down (a la GTA?) or isometric 2/3rds top-down (old school RPGs)

I really think the isometric angle would be good to recognize people a lot easier (especially since we are doing this for recognition's sake, more or less).

EDIT: @Noitora - is this an original GTA style game, for sure?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Hehe my idea for Narin was just a quick example. Also, it HAS been set that it'll be a GTA style game? Thats cool, i just didn't think i read full confirmation on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.... but I swear I read somebody (possibly Noitora but I dunno) this game is GTA style, also Noitora's screenshot so far supports this, GTA 2D style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although, my meory might fail me, I'm concentrating on Crisis Core right now


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew that already!
Thats why I asked if i could be in the project!

*EDIT:* Add the cheats in to be enabled via a special menu that you have to buy first. that would be pretty good.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will probably look exactly like this.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

The problem would be Narin is a character that will hardly come out, as he's supposed to be a secret shop, out of mere people's eyes

Although, instead of being a secret shop, he could be an elite shop (soooo expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Antoligy, Reastloz you're in da game.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

just as I read I'm in da game, Odin shows up for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooo.. I'm even more motivated, we've established it would look like GTA 2D so....

IDK, really GTA seems to have polluted my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all I can think of with style like that is mafia based, which birngs me to that Interwebz mafia theme

I have a few choices for starter:
1. Our character is an old member of the mafia
2. Our character quits the mafia and seek revenge for reasons unknown
3. Our character is a new guy in the mafia, and will find his way to the title "Don"
4. Our character is actually a cop undercover, seeking ways to destory the mafia


What do you guys think?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> just as I read I'm in da game, Odin shows up for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.Our character is Tempy.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

100% true, but I need a clue as to what is our character's role to start imagining things


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

How about the mafia steals the main characters flashcarts, and has to go through the city tracking them down and killing all the thieves, at the same time other members of GBAtemp are on the hunt for them too, meaning he dosent know if the carts hes looking for are in the possession of gangsters or GBAtemp members! 

Something like that


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Can we sum this up, which members are in the game so far?



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> How about the mafia steals the main characters flashcarts, and has to go through the city tracking them down and killing all the thieves, at the same time other members of GBAtemp are on the hunt for them too, meaning he dosent know if the carts hes looking for are in the possession of gangsters or GBAtemp members!
> 
> Something like that


I'd say that the FBI would do that sort of thing and not the mafia.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe they think the flashcarts contain important data, seing the main char reads the data with a "laptop" which is an NDSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: If we're all set, I can start imagining things right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , yes my imagination is that flexible


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I'd say that the FBI would do that sort of thing and not the mafia.



The feds took the flashcarts and Tempy is on a mission to get them back, with help of the members of GBAtemp!

Standing in his way are all sorts of trolls (p1ngpong, playallday) that will try and give him false information! Tempy must torture and/or kill the trolls in order to get more information about the whereabouts of the stash (and maybe a flashcart or two from the looted remains).


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

A RPG like game of the above ideas with lvls every defeated (my idea Bad Temper is some experience and the Good Tempers give ´Quests´ to earn experience too


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

So, I'll gather our opinions as of 01:13 AM

1st: there's this guy named Tempy, a regular NDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 playa

2nd: a n00b saw him inserting a flashcart and reading the data with his "laptop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a la Mr. 47 

3rd: thinking it cotains important data, the n00b swept Tempy's "laptop" from his hands and made away with the flashcart, fortunately, Tempy's "laptop" is safe

4th: Tempy went for an adventure to get his flashcart back (which contains savegames from ol' good games to new rockin' games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

5th: While tempy recognizes the thief as a mafia member, he saw the same cart (which was taken by the feds for "illegal ROMs") in teh hands of feds (which is trying to investigate the mafia, which is trying to down the feds)

6th: confused, Tempy decided to investigate both of them, doing missions ranging from simply delivering packages to daring things

7th: Meanwhile, a mysterious guy codenamed Costello kept calling Tempy to give him hints and instructions about his cart's whereabouts






what do ya think?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> So, I'll gather our opinions as of 01:13 AM
> 
> 1st: there's this guy named Tempy, a regular NDS
> 
> ...



Replace "mafia member" with "fbi agent" and i think we're golden.


----------



## Annaaaaa (Nov 12, 2008)

chat rooms?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> So, I'll gather our opinions as of 01:13 AM
> 
> 1st: there's this guy named Tempy, a regular NDS
> 
> ...


Look's nice only one Edit: Can you make the 'laptop' have more possibilities something like the phone has in TWEWY


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm..... how about this:

1st: there's this guy named Tempy, a regular NDSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 playa, (at this time, DSi has been hacked, by sum 1337 haxor) playing at a park, unfortunately, there's a mafia deal happening there

2nd: a n00b saw him inserting a flashcart and reading the data with his "laptop" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a la Mr. 47, speaking to it (via mic) and taking pictures (via the camera) 

3rd: thinking it contains important data about the deal, the n00b(who, ironically, is a super-intelligent-FBI-agent) confiscated Tempy's "laptop" from his hands and took his  flashcart, fortunately, Tempy's "laptop" is safe

4th: Tempy went for an adventure to get his flashcart back (which contains savegames from ol' good games to new rockin' games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

5th: While tempy recognizes the thief as an FBI agent, he saw the same cart in the hands of Interwebz, a powerful mafia organization (which is trying to which is trying to down the feds, which is investigating the mafia)

6th: confused, Tempy decided to investigate both of them, doing missions ranging from simply delivering packages to daring things while investigating his flashcart's whereabouts

7th: Meanwhile, a mysterious guy codenamed Costello kept calling Tempy to give him hints and instructions about his cart's whereabouts


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds kool, but i'd prefer to fight costello as a final boss lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

Replace FBI with Nintendo, Microsoft and SONY anti-piracy agents!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's the list of people that are in the game as of this post:
1.TEMPY
2.War
3.Playallday
4.Law
5.Minox_IX
6.Toni Plutonij
7.miruki
8.da_head
9.Ferrariman
10.xalphax
11.psycoblaster
12.p1ngpong
13.Dj-Biscuit
14.tinymonkeyt
15.Vulpes Abnocto
16.Wildwon
17.Raestloz
18.Bonemonkey
+All teh mods and supervisors
(If I forgot anyone tell me)


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 12, 2008)

What about Bonemonkey?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

@da_head






 nah, it's just some rough ideas, details will come up later, and I think it should be exclusive to story-division only (otherwise, the game will be spoiled, now wouldn't it?)


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What about Bonemonkey?



Ultra secret boss that's actually almost impossible to access. Therefore it's as if he isn't even in the game. Therefore no listing.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What about Bonemonkey?


How could I forget him >_>


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

da_head, how will we discuss the story? discussing it here will spoil the game for sure >_>


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, how about no mafia. I don't see why you keep trying to slip mafia related story line info in here. No mafia. This is s'posed to  be a fun sill GBA temp related game. No mafia.

I might be able to say it again.

No mafia.


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Ok, how about no mafia. I don't see why you keep trying to slip mafia related story line info in here. No mafia. This is s'posed to  be a fun sill GBA temp related game. No mafia.
> 
> I might be able to say it again.
> 
> No mafia.



This!

I mean, internet mafia?

At least the whole FBI thing is believable!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> da_head, how will we discuss the story? discussing it here will spoil the game for sure >_>


WildWon is responsible for the story, discuss it with him if you have an idea.


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> da_head, how will we discuss the story? discussing it here will spoil the game for sure >_>


On IRC?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to log in to the IRC too now let us discuss it there.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

No... not serious mafia, you see, the interwebz.... they're just some dumb n00b acting like great pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because... well, I can't actually find other theme from my own head, if anybody can give me rough ideas (with no mafia in it) I can start think about rough storyline ike what I post above

Playing GTA too much makes my head polluted with it's theme, mafia mafia and mafia again


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

Everybody come to IRC and join the gbatemp_game channel


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't make it via the CGI IRC, gbatemp_game right?

EDIT:Access to channel is blocked >.<

Okay, honestly I never actually used the iRC thingy, MinoX_IX invited me to join, but how do I do it?


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I can't make it via the CGI IRC, gbatemp_game right?


#gbatemp_game


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't join the chat, at work.

Here's what i have so far.

Back-story:
Protagonist (Tempy) wanders outside to get some *gasp* fresh air (which  he hasn’t had in a few months). As he pulls his DSL from his pocket, it slips his grasp and falls to the pavement. Out pops his M3, and it slides into the shoe of a strange man dressed in a black trench coat and black fedora. Quickly he bends down, snatches the card and runs. Tempy, furious goes storming after him.

Phone rings. “Listen closely. The FBI is trying to track down the head of an organization known only as The Tempers. Looks like there could be some trouble makers in those parts. If you can find them, they may be able to help.”

“But who are you?”

“Just call me... Costy.” *click*

Game starts:

People all over are going nuts. They’ve been infected with The FourChan Virus (FCV). They’re all becoming n00bs, trolls and general idiots, but you’ve gotta bash their faces in, so they stop irritating those that know what they’re doing.

First “boss” meeting is p1ngpong. Easy death, hands over his most prized possession. His DS-X. Your first low-level upgrade. With it, you have access into other areas, due to having a flash-cart. (side note, to get to the other areas, you’ll have to get better carts to show off your leetness. The DS-X will get you only so far, others will then laugh at you and flame you into a deep depression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .)

Decent start?

(possibly last post today)


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

That sounds like an awesome start, but I think we'll need some really annoying leet-speakers as well.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

hmm.., how about this:

the flashcarts should be an equipment

like say: equipping R4 allows for quicker data access (due to the fact it has delete file feature built-in), but you can only have limited set of ROM

but equipping EDGE allows you to equip better ROMs at slower data access rate

while equipping CycloDS EVO (the great equip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 allows almost all ROMs equipped with many super abilities

but it's not the best! The best would be GBATemp cart, with full compatibility and 1337 skillz

what is ROM for you say?

I say it's better if the areas are divided into game genres

like say, the park is for Nintendogs and such, not having sufficient amount of a genre's ROMs makes it harder to talk to people

some areas are locked (with keys), but for some areas, they're blocked by some dedicated player, and will only move once you show him a specific ROM and ask him to discuss elsewhere. Other times it's a club where a genre's fan is gathering (like say puzzle club) and you need a few different puzzle games to get in

problem is you need microSD to fit your ROMs, and it's not 16GB or something, the first time you play you only have 1GB microSD attached to p1ngp0ng's DS-X, you can go and buy (or get) higher capacity microSDHCs later

and an ultimate place where all will be revealed requires you to get all ROMs listed in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how about that?


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> problem is you need microSD to fit your ROMs, and it's not 16GB or something, the first time you play you only have 1GB microSD attached to p1ngp0ng's DS-X, you can go and buy (or get) higher capacity microSDHCs later



Doesn't the DS-X have built in storage?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Here's the list of people that are in the game as of this post:
> 1.TEMPY
> 2.War
> 3.Playallday
> ...


so that means that I'm not in it, probably because you don't know me?? Why not, everybody knows oliebol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind, I'm still a newcomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I be in the next game. Cause you know me better then, probably xD


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS-X either has 512/2048MB internal storage.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Here's the list of people that are in the game as of this post:
> 1.TEMPY
> 2.War
> 3.Playallday
> ...


+ a guy like Neku of TWEWY(idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an example, showing how the system works, of course, the game might not be like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and honestly, I didn't know DS-X has built-in storage


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So then I'll guess Tempy will only have 512MB to spare when he gets that DS-X!


Noitora, will there be ROM collecting La Mulana style (finding them in random places/prize for solving a puzzle)? Perhaps ROM trading with random NPCs?

Will ROMs even be important? Perhaps ROMs could be used as some sort of currency.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Can't join the chat, at work.
> 
> Here's what i have so far.
> 
> ...


Can we just call it flashcart to avoid discusions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soory for dumb post wasn't looking further


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what if the first DS-X p1ngpong drops is the 512MB version, but later in the game he returns with a 2048MB DS-X and is much stronger than before?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Why don't we have R4 as the first upgrade?


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are things out there much worse than the R4. Stop being such a hater. (Although, I must admit you haven't exactly typed "DURR HURR R4 (ugh) IS TEH WORST FLASHCART EVARRR!!! TEH NINJAPASS IS BETTA DAN DIS!!!" like I've seen another person type before. Seriously, the R4 gets way too much hate. It's a decent cart if you already own one, but for fucks sake don't try and buy one now).


----------



## Minox (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Why don't we have R4 as the first upgrade?


There's much worse flashcarts out there than the R4, R4 isn't that bad when compared to those.

Another thing concerning the flashcarts. Say you find a flashcart, but this particular flashcart is a clone of a more popular one. Due to that it'll become less and less powerful over time until it stops working.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hater? No, I'm not a hater, problem is with r4 being dead, with his dying breath the boss give our char a dying cart, I just thought the theme fits, nothing more, where did you get the impression I'm a hater?


----------



## Law (Nov 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Hater? No, I'm not a hater, problem is with r4 being dead, with his dying breath the boss give our char a dying cart, I just thought the theme fits, nothing more, where did you get the impression I'm a hater?



The DS-X has been dead for a lot longer than the R4, and even then there are worse things out there than the DS-X. I probably wouldn't have used the term "hater" if you hadn't said the exact same thing earlier in the thread.

I'm also sick of all the haters that compare it to Neoflash carts.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Idea maybe good: Your laptop has a max energy when fully loaded u have more life when its becoming less and less life lowers and at one point your life is so damn low you need to recharge u do this by defeating n00bs and other enemies and ur able to make the battery higher by purchasing/winning upgrades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idea?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's stop about this and give ideas and edits for the game


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

wow now that's a good idea!


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite true dat, the reason I used the R4 is because it's still pretty popular, and aparently, using a very low class cart might make our char's journey too long (if you want to take slot-2 solutions into account) R4 is still in the middle, it's dying yes, but compared to older solutions, it's pretty superior, but compared to newer solutions it's pretty inferior, balanced, I think that's a good start


----------



## WildWon (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, off topic people. Knock it off lol.

As for flashcarts, that doesn't matter at this point. Again, thats small and WAY to specific for this point in the creation process.

What we need right now, Characters (bosses). Areas (titles and minor story). And POSSIBLY weapons, but don't focus on that.

Also, don't go into such depth as to how they'll be used at this point. My thoughts on flashcarts were just as "keys." We REALLY need to keep in mind that one guy is programming this (at the moment).

Simplicity is required right now. Specifics can come later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Any new ideas, specific or otherwise, just jot em down and save em on your computer for the time being. When the time is right, fill others in. But for now, keep things simple.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Idea maybe good: Your laptop has a max energy when fully loaded u have more life when its becoming less and less life lowers and at one point your life is so damn low you need to recharge u do this by defeating n00bs and other enemies and ur able to make the battery higher by purchasing/winning upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anybody saw this post?


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm....

characters: bosses should be admins and mods, some of them will help instead of fighting or after being defeated

Also, will we use the Legendary Kivan? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Areas.... areas... IDK, it depends,whether should we decide the areas first or Noitora draw the areas first and we name them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weapons too, depends, we could try using ROMs but I don't really know how that works

EDIT: In the end, we need to establish a base story to start thinking about the areas

P.S: WildWon, you there? So, what about the story?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> so that means that I'm not in it, probably because you don't know me?? Why not, everybody knows oliebol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 13, 2008)

so is this now a flashcart thread?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> so is this now a flashcart thread?


lol of course not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 13, 2008)

ah, that's just some OOT back there

I can't access IRC, so I'll try to set up some blog and we can discuss the story there, somehow my connection is blocked, maybe my ISP >.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Noitora, I've been busy..sorry I didn't post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to say, if you're going to se real pictures like you did in that shopped preview with me in my "casual" look..I could change those "realistic" pictures so they fit a graphics much better..Like they are drawn or something, but still keep it true to the original picture..
I think it would fit much better than real photographs..(or if you want real photographs, then I could make some cool border for them)

Just an idea..


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey Noitora, I've been busy..sorry I didn't post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea Toni, it will be better than using real photographs!
I can't wait for the results of the EDGE give-away tomorow


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 13, 2008)

here is a really simple effect to un-realisticize an image with photoshop-
open up your photo
duplicate it
delete the background layer
now duplicate your duplicate so you have 2 layers of the same picture
go to filter->blur-> Gaussian blur, and blur it, till you can see the colors but none of the designs on the bottom layer
(make sure it is just right, where you ONLY see blurs of colors, not a blur where you can't see anything or you can still see the image)
mess around with the blending options of the top layer, usually screen, darken, or lighten works the best. color dodge can burn your eyes.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 13, 2008)

So noitora, how long do you expect the story to be? 5 hours? 10? 20?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> So noitora, how long do you expect the story to be? 5 hours? 10? 20?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 13, 2008)

I can write a story


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

We have master WildWon, the storyteller....and besides, we should really have "wake me up before you Go-Go!" soundtrack!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> here is a really simple effect to un-realisticize an image with photoshop-
> open up your photo
> duplicate it
> *double click the background layer and choose "OK"*
> ...


Fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a cool quick effect, but I was thinking something more effective..


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 13, 2008)

there's a lot more ways to make it fit the graphics.
The method I wrote up was a quick effect that can be done in few seconds to make the graphic look more 2D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

I know, I actually never did that before, so it's a nice quick-guide..thanks!!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Um, for the photos, i'd be more than happy (for any photos that want to be used) to create 8-bit images for the faces. 






Its 8-bit me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can do those in about 10 min. And if you provide the pics, i can digitize em. Lemme know


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

You sexy stud you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know how would you do me, but I trust you it would be very interesting


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

WOW, awesome one WildWon!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

And now, fellow Tempers, i present you with---

8-Bit ToniPlutonij






(don't fap over this... TOO much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 13, 2008)

That's one great pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you made it from scratch?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

haha 8-bit Toni looks wicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good one WildWon!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> That's one great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thank you!

Well, the photo i pulled it from is an actual photo. Its an Illustrator technique that i use by overlaying square boxes of color over a real pic. So its not a filter, and i'm doing it myself, but it wasn't "from scratch"


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been really tired today, school+ no sleep and I didn't work in the game at all, hopefully I'll have the textbox engine finished by the weekend...


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I've been really tired today, school+ no sleep and I didn't work in the game at all, hopefully I'll have the textbox engine finished by the weekend...



Honestly, i know this is for fun, and people will be interested in it, but take your time. I'm busy as hell for the next couple of weeks, so i won't be able to get much done aside from small bits here and there


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And now, fellow Tempers, i present you with---
> 
> 8-Bit ToniPlutonij
> 
> ...








Man, if that wasn't me, I'd be all over that pic!! But considering that IS me, I'm all over that other pic you made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great work WildWon, and great technique!! You're really good at it, I'd like to see your graphics in the game..


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Man, if that wasn't me, I'd be all over that pic!! But considering that IS me, I'm all over that other pic you made
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats one of the reasons that i was wondering if this was going to be a GTA top-down or if it was going to be an oldschool RPG 3/4 view  2d kinda thing, because i'd really like to make Final Fantasy/Chrono Trigger style characters of everyone for it. I think that would have been killer (along with a lot more time put in, but really, to have a big-headed version of yourself in a game, that would be overly badass, yes?)

Actually, with this game on the move, and if it stays top down, i might do something involving 2d RPG avy's of members here on my own time. Possibly a FFIV rom hack or something, but GBATemp related. But thats a 'far off, down the line" kinda thang.

EDIT: This was no means meant as a dis on the current project, when it was first announced, the RPG was the style of game i had in my head, but as we've had more story and ideas getting fleshed out, i'm 100% down for the current Tempy Game. No worries on that


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can always make another game after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or we can change plans and make the RPG now...whatever you want (I prefer RPGs action or whatever)


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> We can always make another game after that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really man, you make the call. This was your brain-child, i'm just on for the ride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can change my design ideas as you see fit, and since you're doing the programming of this beast, you've got the more difficult job going on. Whatever is easiest for you, i'm in.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

An RPG it is then, I was going to recode the whole thing anyway plus making an RPG would be cooler.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> An RPG it is then, I was going to recode the whole thing anyway plus making an RPG would be cooler.



w00t kickass. I'll start some basic character designs then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see where this thing rolls.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

Can it be an action RPG?


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Can it be an action RPG?



Haha thats fine. The character design won't change much for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (plus, i enjoy the action rpg quite a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(this is my last post for a while, WORK work needs to be done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll start working once I'm back from my English lesson.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 13, 2008)

Can somebody(WildWon Maybe becuz he's story line) release a list of people who are in the game and what they do? I'd appreciate that and i'd like to help with story line if needed i'm good in my english


----------



## Minox (Nov 13, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Can somebody(WildWon Maybe becuz he's story line) release a list of people who are in the game and what they do? I'd appreciate that and i'd like to help with story line if needed i'm good in my english
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WildWon, I'll see if I can take a decent picture of myself for once, the last one was just too weird I love photographing things, but those things doesn't include myself unfortunately.


Spoiler: *Ignore psycho smile*


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright people, i'm hoping those on the list of characters AND MODS take a look at this. 

I need photos of you. Preferably your actual faces, but in the off chance that you don't want your real face, send me an recognizable characteristic of you.

FOR INSTANCE: BoneMonkey will be in the game, and, for the fact that his Avy is more recognizable than his face, i'm going to be using the very familiar skullcovered monkey we all know. BUT, please send me a photo of yourself if you've ever posted in the Temper Pics thread or don't mind your face being pixelated into this game.

IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR REAL FACE IN HERE (which, i don't know why you wouldn't), please PM me with the reason, and the photo to use for you.

If you aren't on the list thats in this thread, and you want to be a part of it, talk with Noitora. He's the one thats doing most of the planning for this. I'm just coming up with story and working on graphics. If you're added to his list, cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone has a better idea of how to get photos from people (a better place to put up a request) lemme know here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks guys!

(ps. Minox & Toni, obviously, you guys are already in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

EDIT: The reason for asking for Mods, is that they are supposed to be in this as bosses and whatnot. So i'm just asking for everyone involved to send photos. Thanks


----------



## oliebol (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow this game is going to be freakin awesome


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Alright people, i'm hoping those on the list of characters AND MODS take a look at this.
> 
> I need photos of you. Preferably your actual faces, but in the off chance that you don't want your real face, send me an recognizable characteristic of you.
> 
> ...


Need some "private" pictures Wildy?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a bunch....I could send you some more pictures if you like....Where you have my profile and everything..(and I'm not sure if it's better to use me with the mohawk or me with the half head shaved half spiked?!)


----------



## WildWon (Nov 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Need some "private" pictures Wildy?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send any pics you'd like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really though, if you'd like to send me one in particular, i'd be happy to use it. Its completely up to you as to what you want your face to be.

---

TO EVERYONE THATS SUBMITTING PICTURES-

I'm also going to be basing your in-game avatar on this photo as well. I am taking some artistic licensing with it for character design (the bodies will all look relatively similar, with color changes), but faces will (kinda) match w/ the photos as well. The easily recognizable pixel images though (for text boxes) will be fully based off the photo you send me


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, hey sorry fot not posting, been busy >.<

So, it's RPG then? woot that would be better, we can have more imaginative story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I... rather not having my face seen by people, actually I can't upload any of them, I don't have cameras and my cable data is broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: So Noitora, will this game be 3D or 2D? (Since you mentioned action RPG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

We need some kind of game concept before we start thinking for some rough ideas


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 15, 2008)

How are we gonna control the game? Touch screen or normal button control or both?


----------



## Raika (Nov 15, 2008)

Its a computer game, if you read the whole thread.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> How are we gonna control the game? Touch screen or normal button control or both?



From what I have seen it is going to be a PC game, though a DS and or Wii version would be pure pwnage.


So what role do I get in the game?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 15, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Its a computer game, if you read the whole thread.


i thought i read somewhere they gonna convert it to DS too bad if it isnt so


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't actually convert a pc game to the DS, if someone is up to the job to code it in Palib or whatever it's fine, with my current skills in Palib it'd take more than a year to make the game


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or if someone is up to the job, you and them can work side by side to make the game for a release time around the time for the PC. (I would do it but, it would take just as long as you to make a DS version if not longer)


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Noitora, I really think you'll do well with this ^^

LOL.. any chance of someone being arrested and then defended in court by ME? (And perhaps facing the prosecution, agentgamma)


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Noitora, I really think you'll do well with this ^^
> 
> LOL.. any chance of someone being arrested and then defended in court by ME? (And perhaps facing the prosecution, agentgamma)


Yea maybe, I still do not know my roll


----------



## redact (Nov 15, 2008)

idea v2, as you can see my idea has changed a lot from last time [/sarcasm]

*Genre*: RPG
*Story*: each board is a separate region with different encounter-able enemies

eg.
wii sections enemy : wiigator fanboys
ds section : "how do i get my r0mzez to worx" noobs
EOF : 4chan lurkers
etc.

*Progression via Items*: After beating certain Mod-Bosses (whichever mod has power in  that section), you receive a item from them, so that you'll never have to go back there
eg.
wii section : mod chip
ds : flashcart
EOF : brain 
etc.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here's the list of people that are in the game as of this post:
> 1.TEMPY
> 2.War
> 3.Playallday
> ...



didn't he forgot to put himself in the game? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mercluke: 
nice idea
we could have a radioactive force gang in there!!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

mercluke said:
			
		

> *Genre*: GTA clone
> *Story*: each board is a separate city with separate enemy gangs
> 
> eg.
> ...


What if I don't want to be in the game? the title says let's make a GBAtemp game not a Noitora game.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> we could have a radioactive force gang in there!!


I was thinking the same but they would have to be bad guys I think as the Mods are the bosses and Toni is the leader.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 15, 2008)

Noitora, how long do you plan this game will be?

I have an idea about the story, how about day-based game like TWEWY or Master of Monster Lair?

My idea right now is 30-days game, whether is it too short or not you decide, I'll develop my idea according to your decision


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Noitora, how long do you plan this game will be?
> 
> I have an idea about the story, how about day-based game like TWEWY or Master of Monster Lair?
> 
> My idea right now is 30-days game, whether is it too short or not you decide, I'll develop my idea according to your decision


Something like that eh?
I can do it I guess...


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 15, 2008)

What's the game's scene? Something in Real life or something you make from your fantasy?


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

I was thinking maybe a "Real  time" system where when its set to be sunny in the game when its sunny in the real world (could be set to a system where its universal so even if you live in an area it will be light in the game even though its dark in your area) OR could use the internet to pull "sunstats" a bit odd but I think it could be cool, if you want to play in the dark you could change your computers time. or a "patch" or maybe the ability to change "systems" I dunno odd maybe but interesting. Could be a bit hard to program I guess >_>


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

I can just get the local time from the computer.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

I mean for the day and night system for real time "day and night" what would you get is the "sunrise, and sunset", the user might have to enter their location. or have it a "fixed" sunrise and sunset. (might change depend on the day/month of the year if using a set system)


Just tossing out ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Having only certain "quests" or whatever at a time some people might find it hard to get the quest/finish it at a certain time so they could have a time offset system. Maybe I am getting a bit ahead of myself here.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 15, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I mean for the day and night system for real time "day and night" what would you get is the "sunrise, and sunset", the user might have to enter their location. or have it a "fixed" sunrise and sunset. (might change depend on the day/month of the year if using a set system)


Yes I get you I also said that I can get the computer's set time (The one Windows also uses) instead of having the user entering the location.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 16, 2008)

We will use the GBATemp City for the map 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, look for it in General Off-Topic sub-forum, you'll find the city in no time! I think it's perfect for the game, what do you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since you've agreed with 30 days time limit, I'll continue my work


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Ughh ask WildWon before deciding anything actually he's the one doing the story.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok I was just making sure. So am I in the game?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Ok I was just making sure. So am I in the game?


Yeah.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Can I have my own "country" And when people visit can I say "Welcome to Banger country?"

Ok I shall let you work on the game though and shall let you know if I come up with some good ideas. If you need anything, any help or whatever just let me know as I can be helpful some times.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Can I have my own "country" And when people visit can I say "Welcome to Banger country?"
> 
> Ok I shall let you work on the game though and shall let you know if I come up with some good ideas. If you need anything, any help or whatever just let me know as I can be helpful some times.



Own country? lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dude making requests like that isnt cool!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Can I have my own "country" And when people visit can I say "Welcome to Banger country?"


Hehe no. Having you in the game was pretty much enough.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Banger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice the "  's

One of my "sayings" or sometimes what people say to me, as you can see my user set title is welcome to banger country. The other is STOP! Banger Time. ( as in like hammer time).

Part of who I am.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Despite that you can't have your own country.


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

I do not really mean my own country but my own area no matter how small it may be and having me say "welcome to banger country". Hence the quotations


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 16, 2008)

... owned... So Noitora are we definitely going with the Radioactive Force?


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Nov 16, 2008)

Noitora do you already have an idea who is going to do what or who is going to be what?
or with what gang?


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

If the Radioactive Force is in, does that mean that I'm in it??


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Does that mean that I'm in it??
> Not exactly.
> 
> QUOTE(Dj-Biscuit @ Nov 16 2008, 01:12 PM) Noitora do you already have an idea who is going to do what or who is going to be what?
> or with what gang?


I'm waiting for WildWon, Raestloz and the others to come up with something...


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oo, that's crappy...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said not exactly not no, don't get your hopes down also I'm not the one writing the story


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 16, 2008)

GET ME IN GAME PLOX


----------



## oliebol (Nov 16, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Sorry, I misunderstood. So there is a very very very  small change that I'm in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... BTW: Who is the one writing the story?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Sorry, I misunderstood. So there is a very very very  small change that I'm in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some guys mentioned 5 posts above.


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 16, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Ughh ask WildWon before deciding anything actually he's the one doing the story.


O.o

Oh, okay, guess I'm just a minor then, I'll confirm it with him


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're all together but it's because WildWon is the head of the operation


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 16, 2008)

O.o that confirms my status 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've PMed him, but somehow the blog doesn't work, nobody but me is there, maybe it's too unpractical to discuss in a blog?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 16, 2008)

Guys instead of pestering Noitora every 5 minutes with questions about yourselves being in the game and crap why dont you lot just wait and see whos in it and doing what when you play? It might actually be a nice surprise, instead of knowing everything about it before its even finished!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Seriously


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I'm not pestering him, that's for sure, I was confirming my ideas to him, the coder


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Guys instead of pestering Noitora every 5 minutes with questions about yourselves being in the game and crap why dont you lot just wait and see whos in it and doing what when you play? It might actually be a nice surprise, instead of knowing everything about it before its even finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 23, 2008)

Is the game dead or something? i haven't seen a post hear for a month(or something)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 23, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Is the game dead or something? i haven't seen a post hear for a month(or something)


More like 5 days.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 23, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Is the game dead or something? i haven't seen a post hear for a month(or something)


A month, lol


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 23, 2008)

For me Time goes really fast soo it looks really long ago


----------



## alex (Nov 23, 2008)

I this idea like a month ago, kinda ridiculous, a cheap RPG maker game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RPG style with the stories here, like... I forgot most of them.

But whatever, make it how you want, I have no experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One idea I would have now is like the TA becoming the EoF, like a demon in there. Retarded ideas.


----------



## da_head (Nov 23, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Is the game dead or something? i haven't seen a post hear for a month(or something)


i've been kinda bsy, so i haven't been able to contribute to the story. i apologize


----------



## Beware (Dec 15, 2008)

Holy shit!!!!  I didn't realize THIS is what this blog post became!  I wanna be involved tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This game is my BABY!!!  Someone should have PMed me! :'(


----------

